# Polaris Ranger RZR



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone have one? I'm thinking about upgrading from my Mule to the RZR. I like the smaller size, and the speed would be nice as well.

So who wants to buy my Mule? LOL


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

What price? year, miles ect?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

plugger said:


> What price? year, miles ect?


I'll let you know when I get ready to sell it. Too close to Deer Season.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Sure do and they are beasts!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The RZR is a fun rig but it's not ideal for a hunting or work rig however. Sure you can get gun racks and a deer properly tied down will fit in the RZR but its a compromise at best. If fun is the priority it's a solid choice. 
I wanted a bit of both work and play, so I went with the Kawasaki Teryx. Can work all day and still has the power, handling and suspension to play when you want. In stock form it will dust a Rhino but not as quick as the RZR. With a clutch kit and CDI however, the Teryx will smoke a stock RZR.
With the RZR, I would go new only, the first model year of the RZR was not all roses when it came to reliability but I'm sure Polaris has worked on that. 
I will say that the 2010 Teryx got hit by the ugly bus....it is god awful looking. I went out and hugged my 2009 as soon as I saw the 2010's!! Plenty of 2009 Teryx's available however but people that were waiting for the 2010's are starting to snatch them up due to the horrific looks of the new model. Check out the new Polaris Ranger 800Xp as well......Polaris has really improved theses machines. 

Those Mules are beasts and will last forever, but you will be amazed at how comfortable and capable some of these other machines have become.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)




----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

What's the price tag on the Teryx? $9,000-$10,000.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> What's the price tag on the Teryx? $9,000-$10,000.


Steep! MSRP varies depending on Model, but the LE above lists for $11799 I think. I got it out the door including the winch, plow, and IN sales tax for $11,100. The winch and plow ran about a grand and IN sales tax is 7% so the machine was probably $9500 give or take....can't remember the specifics. They have the standard, the LE (roof, half winshield), the Sport, the Monster edition, (graphics, better suspension) and the NRA edition. (custom camo, gun scabards) 
Plenty of deals to be had on any UTV right now, like any type of recreational item, they are not selling all that well. There are still some 08's out there but they are not FI and don't have a fuel guage...both were important to me.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Well I took a TeRyx for a ride today, I shouldn't have, Wow, what a difference from the Mule. I can get a 2009 standard model, ( the red one) for $9,100 They said My Mule is worth $4,500 without the ITP rims and Tires. That's almost doable. I'm sure there are faster UTV's than the TeRyx but damn, these things get up and go. The $4,500 trade in for my Mule wasn't too bad but that's the first place I checked. I have another Dealer to check on, the Owner wants my Mule for himself, I might get a better Deal from him.
Oh my Wife is gonna kill me.:evil:...

My Mule is a 1998, it has 277 hours on it and the miles are 447, but the speedometer was added on in 2004 . If anyone is interested.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yeah, there are a couple faster models. The Arctic Cat Prowler 1000 will do darn near 70 mph and the RZR-S will do mid 60's. I'm not sure I would want to go that fast in one...well at least not twice anyway! That Prowler lists for $14K and so does the RZR-S....pretty pricey! With the Teryx, you cna spend about $1100 on an 840cc kit and easily run close to 70 mph with it. Plus there are lots of other mods for the Kawi Vtwins available. Me, I'm keeping mine stock....I think.  The factory tires so far have impressed me...all of 30+ miles anyway. They seem to handle swamp muck with ease. Eventually I'll add some more aggressive tires but I don't feel the need initially. I do not like the factory roof and will be replacing it with an alumimun flush type roof. This big plastic one catches wind badly when towing and just looks, well, kind of ugly. I'll also be adding tail light guards and a rear tube bumper sometime soon. Not much protection back there. Plus, the factory lights are barely sufficient, but will get some help with some aftermarket lights. The high dollar HID lights would be nice, but damn are they expensive! 

Your wife might enjoy riding and driving it so you never know! But, it is sometimes easier to ask for forgiveness than it is for permission! (I will likely be married soon, so I purchased mine ahead of time just to avaid said sticky situation!)


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yea, 70 mph is more than I would do or need to do.:lol:
I talked to the other Dealer on the Phone and he's got a 2010 in Black coming in soon. Sounds like he might want to deal, we'll see. As for my wife, she's used to me, been married over 30 years.:yikes:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> Yea, 70 mph is more than I would do or need to do.:lol:
> I talked to the other Dealer on the Phone and he's got a 2010 in Black coming in soon. Sounds like he might want to deal, we'll see. As for my wife, she's used to me, been married over 30 years.:yikes:


Make sure you look at the 2010's...kawi changed the front end and they are not as nice looking imo....but that is totally subjective. The 2010 hood is easily removable...the 09's are not so easy. they also beefed up the cooling a little bit but other than that, they are the same machine. I was surprised they didn't throw in power steering. Power steering would be nice, especially when you are in 4 wheel drive with all 4 wheels fully locked at slow speeds! 

Here's a link if it works
http://www.kawasaki.com/Products/Product-Specifications.aspx?scid=27&id=412

The black one; Pretty sharp!
http://www.kawasaki.com/Products/product-specifications.aspx?id=411&scid=27


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

They have changed the looks, but I have to see it up close, can't tell much from the pics.
I'm wondering if the wheel bolt pattern is the same as my Mule. Kinda like my ITP's


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> They have changed the looks, but I have to see it up close, can't tell much from the pics.
> I'm wondering if the wheel bolt pattern is the same as my Mule. Kinda like my ITP's


That I'm not sure...not to mention the backspacing requirements. Most likely it is different but maybe not. 

At some point I want to add Black ITP SS108 wheels to mine, along with some 27" ITP Mudlite XTR radial tires.....but those tires are $150 each. Ouch. Rims are $80 each.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I think I could get used to the new look on the 2010, on the right.








In Black.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They don't look too bad, but I'm biased ofcourse! When I saw the release of the 2010's I went out and hugged my 09! :lol: I would still buy one however after the short time with mine....the looks will grow on me I'm sure and it is just to much fun! I do like the black factory wheels better than the painted silver but again, it would not stop me from buying it, I'd just negotiate aftermarket rims sooner than later. 

So when is yours being delivered?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

When? I'm still working on it, The silver rims are a little funky, that's the same rims that came on my Mule...Man I hope these ITP's fit..:lol:


----------



## clc900 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a rzr for sale if interested. No trades so might not be ideal for you. Let me know if interested.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

clc900 said:


> I have a rzr for sale if interested. No trades so might not be ideal for you. Let me know if interested.


I'm leaning toward the TeRyx, but I have a buddy that is a Polaris nut. and might be interested. What's the height on the RZR, He has an enclosed 4 place snowmobile trailer he hauls his atv's in and just wondering if it would fit. PM me with the details, price, year, miles, etc.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's a better pic of mine than others I have posted. After the morning hunt.


----------

